# Redcliffe Friday 22nd



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

If anybody has a day off on Friday and is planning to chase a few squire around Redcliffe I'd love to tag along and put a few faces to the usernames. I'm gunna head out regardless (weather permitting) but haven't checked out tides or anythin yet. Post up if your keen...

Cheers

Mick


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi mick have the time but the weather is looking sh!t.

In fact currently its not looking too good for the whole weekend  .

May go up hays inlet mid morning for a paddle but dunno at this stage :? . I'll let ya know later on.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I was really hoping to get out there this weekend, but it's looking pretty scary!

Maybe some hidden creeks could be the way to go... I've always wondered about Nundah Creek up around where the Gateway goes over it.....


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I think I'll have a look in the morning and decide then, but not looking good.

Mick will be happy to catch up with you some other time when its not so bloody cold and windy and go for a fish and catch a big shnapper :wink:


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

No worries Paul - It actually wasn't that bad early this morning after all. I'll keep an eye out for another trip in the future...

cheers

Mick


----------

